# We're taking a deep breath and getting started... please give us a cheer!



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

Hiya
Last pregnancy was about a year ago (m/c etc etc...)  We've looked into surrogacy but it's taken us a year to get ourselves together and feel like we could be ready to leave IVF behind and start a new part of the journey.  Lots of decisions still to make but, well,  we just need to get going and jump in!

I am  a bit excited, but still really scared and ambivalent about how I'll feel about it...

It would be great if anyone could send me a friendly hug, and if there's anyone who's starting out around now with looking for a surro I would love to be buddies and help support some other IPs going through the process.

Love
Sarah (and James!)


----------



## dips (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi sazzasarah,

I am not in the same situation as u (well, atleast not yet  ) but just wanted to wish u success ahead 

I read ur signature and applaud u for being so brave and going through so much....I know it is easy to sit and type some words in a post but to be doing what u r going to do is very difficult and requires lot of strength and courage so just wanted to wish u well in ur new journey...I hope it brings u the joy of holding ur baby in ur arms very soon.....sending loads of   your way xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

wishing you lots of luck on your journey- where are you going to look for your surrogate UK or abroad?
L x


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Sarah,


Sending you lots of luck with the next step. I too did the clexane, IVIG, intralipids, LIT varying doses of prednisolone /dexamethasone etc. and eventually had to accept no matter what I did I was always going to miscarry (I have posted on the surrogacy diary page). Poppins on the 'parents to be through surrogacy' thread and I have 'known' each other for quite a few years now, you'll see we had a similar journey and I think it took us both a few years to adjust mentally to taking a different avenue. I now have a baby girl through surrogacy with my sister and Poppins is 9 weeks from having a baby through surrogacy. It is scary but totally worth it!


Good luck!


Diane x


----------



## HEC (Mar 26, 2011)

The very best of luck to you both!  Big cheers!
HEC


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Very very best of luck to you both. Not on the same journey as you yet but you never know whats around the corner so sending you all my wishes to help you on this new exciting part of your story.


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck in your search for a surrogate try looking on http://www.surrogatefinder.com/findsurrogates/
Thats where I found my surrogate, and she is now 17 weeks pregnant with our baby! 

Lily x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

hi

we have just started the surrogate journey too. xx


----------



## sazzasarah (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey everyone, thanks for the kind messages and thoughts. 
*DaisyMais*y - good luck! Let us know how it's going.

*Lily17* - thanks - I will look there right now!

*Hilly, HEC, and dips*, thanks for the kind words it means a lot.

*Diane72* - what a great story and so glad for *Poppins* as well. And it's very heartening to hear that it can work through surrogacy after the immunology problems too. Was it host or gestational do you mind me asking? I am sure I will be back to ask you more questions as we get started, if that's OK.

*JJ1 *- we're looking here to start with - but who knows! What are you doing, are you looking abroad?


----------

